# buen provecho (response)



## Anne

If you're in a restaurant and someone passing says Buen Provecho or Provecho, does it require a verbal answer or just some type of acknowledgement - a tilt of the head, a smile, a something?
Thank you,
Anne


----------



## clixangel

Hi Anne
I usually just say "gracias" or "gracias igualmente" if they are eating as well.

If your mouth is full, its probably better to just tilt your head, smile, or something. hee hee

Angel


----------



## Anne

Thank you very much, clixangel - I will need this information today.
Anne


----------



## Rivendell

Clixangel's answer is perfect.

And... how is it in English?? Does people say anything similar to "Buen Provecho"?? And if so, what's the answer??

Thank you!!


----------



## clixangel

I too would love to know if there is a set phrase in english for this.
"Enjoy your meal" seems a bit lame to me.
I have never known what to say in english, so have always said it in spanish or french, even in england.


----------



## Rivendell

clixangel said:


> I too would love to know if there is a set phrase in english for this.
> "Enjoy your meal" seems a bit lame to me.
> I have never known what to say in english, so have always said it in spanish or french, even in england.


 

Well, now that you mention it, I remember people saying "bon appétit" in England, but I don't know if everybody understands that.

Maybe you just don't need to say anything there!!


----------



## Anne

I don't know.  Mainly I think people just recognize the presence of others with a greeting and perhaps,"Enjoy."
Anne


----------



## lateacher

Anne,
even though you´ve heard "buen provecho", it is not always used and sometimes its use may be considered not very elegant!


----------



## clixangel

lateacher said:


> Anne,
> even though you´ve heard "buen provecho", it is not always used and sometimes its use may be considered not very elegant!


 
Really!

I never knew that...


----------



## lateacher

remember:
if you are in an elegant environment, dinner, formal invitation, business lunch ,etc. please, do *never* say "buen provecho"


----------



## clixangel

I have always thought that a person was being polite to say this.  Why is it considered inelegant?


----------



## lateacher

It is a matter of etiquette at the table in the contexts I´ve already mentioned.


----------



## Mariwel

In Spain It wouldn´t be considered inelegant. Maybe it´s more often used in informal situations, but you can say it in any situation.


----------



## clixangel

Ah well if its a question of etiquette, that makes your statement understandable. 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Anne

I thought it was common usage to say Buen Provecho.  Thank you for the information.
Anne


----------



## Rivendell

Mariwel said:


> In Spain It wouldn´t be considered inelegant. Maybe it´s more often used in informal situations, but you can say it in any situation.


 

Yes, I agree with Mariwel, in Spain you could say that in any situations, though it is a little bit informal. You can also say "_Que aproveche!!_ ".


----------



## horusankh

Mariwel said:


> In Spain It wouldn´t be considered inelegant. Maybe it´s more often used in informal situations, but you can say it in any situation.


Hi,

I think that in Mexico it wouldn't be considered inelegant either, I think it's just like in Spain.

Cheers.


----------



## camaleonyco

In Mexico is very polite. actually, you must say "buen provecho" when you are leaving the table. But you can't say "have a nice digestion". "Bon Appètit" is fine.


----------



## andy town

Good morning. I have been told more than once that it is NOT good manners to say "buen provecho/ que aproveche" in Spain.


----------



## Anne

Glad I asked the question!  I speak Mexican Spanish and have heard Buen Provecho used for years here in the Southland.  This is a great forum for learning some of the differences in Hispanic-speaking cultures.
Anne


----------



## alexacohen

Hello:


> In Spain It wouldn´t be considered inelegant


Sorry, but Andy town is right. It is not good manners in Spain. You may say "buen provecho" or "que aproveche" if you are with friends or family, but never in formal/bussiness meals. 
Alexa


----------



## Angel Mario

maybe 'cheers' in english or it´s only for drinking?


----------



## alacant

Bon dia desde Alicante.

A lot of people here in Spain used to answer "Si gusta!". I agree that in really high class situations it is not correct. In England most people don't say anything!


----------



## Mariwel

I´ve heard it in bussiness meals and it wasn´t considerede ill manered at all, but I guess it´s a question of habits


----------



## Rendle

Rivendell said:


> how is it in English?? Does people say anything similar to "Buen Provecho"?? And if so, what's the answer?



I have always just used the French 'bon appétit', to my ear it sounds more sophisticated than saying something like 'may you enjoy the meal' or '(I hope) that you have a pleasant meal'. English people who don't use this French phrase often say 'enjoy your meal' or just 'enjoy'.




Angel Mario said:


> maybe 'cheers' in english or it´s only for drinking?



The word 'cheers' is just used as a salute while drinking, just like you would say 'salud' in Spanish. Specifically in British English 'cheers' is commonly used colloquially in place of 'thank you', I'm not sure if this usage is as common in the US.


----------



## Rendle

alacant said:


> In England most people don't say anything!




jejeje... depende donde vas, a veces hay camareros muy maleducados!

no, pero en serio, en inglaterra normalmente es sólo los cocineros y los camareros que te dicen 'bon appétit' o 'enjoy your meal'. Por ejemplo en españa hay gente nunca has conocido que dicen 'buen provecho' cuando estás tomando la comida, eso no pasa en inglaterra (pues a lo mejor, a veces en los pueblicitos), en inglaterra la mayoría de la gente no se dicen 'hello' cuando se pasan en la calle, que dirían algo tan agradable como 'bon appétit', me parecería muy raro. ...bueno, es lo que creo yo.

[...que no sea tan malo mi castellano! ...porfa, corregidme si me equivoco.]


----------



## cubanita en EEUU

I am a cuban-american who was born and raised, well, cuban AND american in the US. I consider myself multi-cultural because not only do I know what I've heard over the years at family dinners, picnics, fine dining, etc., but I also have learned from the various cultures around me what is offensive or not to them in some things. With few exceptions that have apparently happened to others, I have never had someone look at me funny or object when the phrase "Buen Provecho" is said. This is equal to the french phrase, "Bon Apetit" and american phrases, "Enjoy!" "Enjoy your meal" and the borrowed "Bon Apetit." Unfortunately, we don't have anything very original or "fun" in the U.S., and the french phrase is so cliche that it can even sound tacky depending on where you are and how you decide to say it! Other phrases that are for colloquial usage and not meant to be used among formal company are "Let's eat!" and "Dig in." But then again, american culture is so much more let-loose and individual, that you probably could say it at an elegant meal and others would not be offended, and even relieved you are not as stuffy as you seemed! If they are snobs (and this has nothing to do with money), they will look down their nose at you no matter what!

All that said, I have been around mostly lower socioeconomically inclined people from other countries so perhaps the phrases that I have heard all my life that sound OK to all of us (by us I mean the people I was with), are because none of us have been regularly exposed to the "higher" echelons of social etiquette. Servers in fine latino restaurants or if they realize you speak spanish will often even wish you a good meal by saying, "Buen provecho" before leaving the table when you're all finally served and set to eat. But again, most latinos who have immigrated from their native countries to live/work in the U.S. do not usually come from wealthy, privileged environments where they would have been taught anything different. I hope I am not stepping on any toes here because I love other cultures, appreciate humble lifestyles as much as - if not more than - the "upper class" lifestyle. I, too, am from a humble family background. While the finer foods were sometimes scarce, politeness and manners were not, and the only appropriate and polite phrase I've ever known is...Buen Provecho.

Sorry, I talk a lot.


----------



## Rendle

cubanita en EEUU said:


> Sorry, I talk a lot.



Hee, hee... no, I think it's an interesting explanation.


----------



## Rivendell

Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I think it's quite interesting and... never too late!!


----------



## maurice2572

I can assure you that buen provecho/que aproveche is widely spread in Spain and is always considered good manners. Bon appetit is also used quite often


----------



## maurice2572

Rendle said:


> jejeje... depende a donde vayas, a veces hay camareros muy maleducados!
> 
> no, pero en serio, en inglaterra normalmente son sólo los cocineros y los camareros los que te dicen 'bon appétit' o 'enjoy your meal'. Por ejemplo en españa hay gente que no conoces/que no te conoce que dice: "buen provecho" cuando estás comiendo, eso no pasa en inglaterra (a lo mejor a veces en los pueblecitos), en inglaterra la mayoría de la gente no se dice 'hello' cuando se cruza en/por la calle, no dirían algo tan agradable como 'bon appétit', me parecería muy raro. ...bueno, es lo que creo yo.
> 
> [...que no sea tan malo mi castellano! ...porfa, corregidme si me equivoco.]



Ja,ja,ja, es curioso, a los españoles la forma de usar el idioma de los ingleses nos parece muy formal y educada.


----------



## cubanita en EEUU

alexacohen said:


> Hello:
> 
> Sorry, but Andy town is right. It is not good manners in Spain. You may say "buen provecho" or "que aproveche" if you are with friends or family, but never in formal/bussiness meals.
> Alexa



I was re-reading the responses in this thread and when I came to this one I found it interesting. I disagree. I may not be from Spain, but we live in something of a global culture, and spanish is spoken around the world. And given that spaniards are known for being very friendly and socially outgoing, it seems unlikely it would be improper to lift your glasses with your colleagues or a client before a good meal and say Buen Provecho. In fact, it seems almost necessary in order to break the ice.

I also think it depends on where in Spain you are. For example, Maurice from Asturias in this forum says it is just fine to use anywhere - at least that's what his response implies. (Maurice, corrigeme si estoy equivocada.) I think it also depends on the rapport with the others at the table, as well as the industry of a formal meal or business meal, whether you would say Buen Provecho or not. I'm thinking of a stuffy accounting firm, versus say an art gallery opening. But, no - either way, I don't see how or why you should "never" say this in formal/business meals. Again, it is inconsistent with the open and forward spanish culture I've come to know and love. Cubans are also loud, friendly, and forward... BTW

Alexa, I am very interested and curious if you are able to elaborate on your statement so I can better understand your point of view. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## maxpapic

I've never encountered any problems with "buen provecho" either. I don't think it's impolite not to say it though. However, if someone is eating and they tell you "a buen tiempo," then the response on your part should be "buen provecho" (unless it's something different in other parts of the Spanish-speaking world).


----------



## Fmorondo

I've heard "Buen provecho" in business meals and it never sounded impolite. More, someone saying "buen provecho" in a business meal is a lot of times a signal to stop talking and start eating.

Also, it's quite usual (if you are not shy) to say "buen provecho" to complete strangers next to your table in a restaurant, when you are seated or when you leave, specially if the room is small or the tables are to close to each other.


----------



## cubanita en EEUU

Wow, I didn't know about "A buen tiempo" ... "Buen Provecho." This is great! It's like the call and response that is in cuban music (Don't mean to be ethnocentric -- many other cultures/genres/music use call-and-response, too). It's called coro-pregón in spanish. Given that cuban music has its roots in Spain and West Africa, this comes as a welcome surprise. The proximity to those eating at other tables in cozy restaurants is another perfect use with absolute strangers - they always appreciate it! It's like a universal "feel good and smile producer."  Thank you again for the continuing education. And I agree with maxpapic that NOT using is not considered impolite - but hey, it's always better to foster good spirits, especially when sitting down to enjoy a good meal. OK, now I'm getting hungry.


----------



## stranger2ureyes

After reading through the responses, I still can't get the "logic" why it's not proper to wish somebody good appetite at meals. Is it because mentioning "appetite" is not elegant in ancient times, or is it the word (instead of the act of "wishing") "provecho" itself is not elegant?


----------



## Linton

No se trata de lógica, sino de costumbre. Tal como alguien recomendó en la primera página, si estás en un ambiente elegante (y un restaurante caro no lo es por fuerza) ni se te ocurra decirlo. Es como el "oh la la" francés a la llegada del plato, tiene popularidad mundial pero para los mismos franceses resulta una expresión vulgar, pueblerina.

Saludos.


----------



## stranger2ureyes

veo y gracias por su explicación! pues la palabra "provecho"es un poco vulgar? ¿Por qué? sólo significa "beneficios", verdad? ¿hay un poco "in-elegante" "tono" detrás de esta palabra o simplemente porque se supone que debe ser dicho por un camarero?? 

Lo siento, como una extranjera, es muy dificil tener la "sensación" de las palabras ...


----------



## cubanita en EEUU

veo y gracias por su explicación! pues la palabra "provecho"es un poco vulgar? ¿Por qué? sólo significa "beneficios", verdad? ¿hay un poco "in-elegante" "tono" detrás de esta palabra o simplemente porque se supone que debe ser dicho por un camarero?? 

Lo siento, como una extranjera, es muy dificil tener la "sensación" de las palabras ...[/QUOTE]

Con todo respeto al Sr Member Linton, pero esto no es asi. No se si nuestras perspectivas se tratan de diferentes estaciones sociales, pero si haces una simple busqueda de la frase en la internet, sale un sinnumero de resultados que hasta lo exigen en las tradiciones y educaciones tipicas de muchos paises hispanohablantes por todo el mundo, y esto incluye a Espana. No se de donde sera Linton o adonde fue criado, pero perdoname que diga que esta equivocado en la impresion que esta relatando sobre el uso de la frase. No es vulgar, ni es feo decirlo en la mesa. Es todo lo contrario, es algo acogedor que te hace sentir bien de comenzar a comer, y la gente suele aprovechar para subir los vasos y brindar al mismo momento.

Incluso, nunca me imagine que hubiese siquiera el mas minimo conflicto en acordar que esto se dice a la hora de comer, sino que se ofreceria la explicacion de su significado en este foro. Perdon, que no estoy tratando de "pick on" Linton ya que vi que hay pasados comentarios semejantes, es solo porque el suyo es el mas reciente. Sera algo insolito de la cultura o familia especifica donde estos crecieron que les hace llegar a esa conclusion. Es obvio por la numerosa opinion de lo contrario que es considerado bonito decirlo, completamente esperado y bien recibido por los demas de la mesa.

Mas sin embargo, sigo creyendo que la opinion que es "vulgar" o algo asi para algunas personas, viene de diferencias de clase. Sera que los de "clase alta" no quieren ofender a los de "clase media o baja" con alguna reaccion de rechazo cuando lo escuchan, y por lo mismo estos creen que es algo normal para todo el mundo no importe la posicion economica o social. La inclinicacion que tengo con esta sospecha es por otro comentario que vi en otro sitio-red donde un ingles mira a un latino/espanol como barbarico cuando le explica el Buen Provecho, y este dice que en inglaterra solo el camarero diria algo asi -- o sea, insinuando alguien de una clase social "mas baja" o en posicion de servicio, no de estar a la par de uno. CLARIFICACION: Yo no pienso que ser camarero es clase mas baja, fue lo que insinuo el ingles con su comentario.

Soy franca y voy al grano pero mi intencion aqui no es de ofender, sino de indagar mas en algo que verdaderamente me esta fascinando con esta frase. Wow! No lo espere. Sera mi propia ignorancia (y la multitud de confirmacion en el resto de la internet) que me hace creer que esto no tiene nada de malo decirlo en ningun momento, ni casual ni formal, y que es comun y bienvenido. Linton y otros: su perspectiva e informacion me interesan mucho para entender como, cuando, donde, en que regiones, y por QUE se considera malo/vulgar...o sea, de donde viene esa "simple costumbre"? Gracias!


----------



## stranger2ureyes

La historia de Cubanita sobre el Inglés me hace sospechar que esta "tradición" de pensar "buen provecho" es "de clase baja" viene de la época antigua cuando esta frase se decía generalmente por los camareros.


----------



## TravelinTom

Well, LaTeDah!  Buen Provecho can never be impolite as it is always expressed with only the best of intentions, always comes with and evokes a smile.  It may not be considered "good manners" by some but I find it as endearing as the "Buen Dia" to passers-by.  Such courtesies have been lost in most of the USA.


----------



## mahomedalid

Estoy completamente de acuerdo, no creo que sea vulgar. Y para añadir otra hipótesis me parece que a los que somos o venimos de una clase baja, para diferenciarnos y renegar de la misma (o por inseguridad) creemos que algunas de nuestras costumbres son vulgares. Es muy normal que entre familia y amigos, lo digamos, o en los restaurantes que acostumbramos. Pero en mi humilde y enteramente personal opinión, he vivido los dos lados de la moneda (al menos en restaurantes y amigos, algunos a lados muuuy distintos de la situación socioeconómica) y para nada es vulgar en ambientes o cenas muy elegantes (yo lo he visto decirlo). Al contrario, genera un ambiente de mayor calidez y cercanía, y nunca he visto que no sea bienvenido.


----------

